# Air France Plane Aborts Landing



## oldman (Apr 6, 2022)

First reports states the plane, a Boeing 777, flying from NYC to Paris, had issues landing. The article stated that the pilots told ATC that they were having avionic issues while attempting to land. The plane would not react to the pilot’s inputs, so they performed a go-around with only being 1200 feet off the ground, but on their second attempt, they landed without incident. Evidently, the passengers must have been made aware of the issue because the article also stated that some of them were emotionally upset. Air France and the BAE are investigating. I’m sure that Boeing will also be involved with the investigation.

It seems to me that the Triple-7 has had numerous issues since coming online about 1997. It wasn’t too long ago, I remember reading about one of Boeing’s 737’s had a landing gear collapse upon touchdown while landing. That had to be an interest roll down the runway.


----------

